# [new driver] S3 Savage cards

## pilla

 *Tim Roberts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, folks, it appears that my Savage driver is now a LONG ways from the state 
> 
> of the art.  I am no longer "da man".
> ...

 

----------

## Odin

Nice!

I've got a laptop with savage video.. look forward to trying this out.

----------

## chizu

This is awesome, maybe I'll be able to play unreal-tournament now (as soon as I figure out what to do with it).

----------

## chizu

Hmm, anyone gotten this to build. Its having stupid errors. Lots of them.

----------

## JohnY

Copied from the dri.user mailing list, FYI : 

```
Subject:      Re: savage4 DRI support?

From:         Felix Kühling <fxkuehl@gmx.de>

Newsgroups:   gmane.comp.video.dri.user

Date:         Tue, 8 Jul 2003 17:17:58 +0200

On 08 Jul 2003 09:57:47 -0500

Michael Henninger <m-henninger@northwestern.edu> wrote:

> I heard rumor a while back that an implementation for the savage driver

> had been started...I would *love* that.  What's the latest?  Sorry if

> this has been answered, but there's no archive of the DRI lists...

Yes, there is:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=dri-users&r=1&w=2

You may find the savage4 status a bit confusing, though. There are

currently two savage branches in dri-cvs, none of which have working 3d

support. savage-0-0-1-branch is being developped from scratch based on

(incomplete?) documentation available to a few developers. Some work has

been done on making the 2D driver DRI aware by José Fonseca. Andreas

Karrenbauer bootstrapped a basic kernel driver, but there still work to

be done in this area. There is no Mesa driver component yet.

A few weeks ago driver sources were released under a free license by

Via/S3 and checked into the savage-1_0_0-branch by Alan Hourihane.

AFAICT from his commit messages, the 2D driver is working but 3d still

needs a lot of work. One major issue is that the 3d driver is still

based on Mesa 3.x while the current mesa version in DRI CVS is 5.x.

I believe future development will continue on the savage-1_0_0-branch as

soon as developers have time to work on it. In any case, a working 3d

driver for savage4 is still at least months away.

I hope this answers your questions.

Best regards,

  Felix

------------    __\|/__    ___     ___       -------------------------

 Felix       ___\_e -_/___/ __\___/ __\_____   You can do anything,

   Kühling  (_____\Ä/____/ /_____/ /________)  just not everything

 fxkuehl@gmx.de       \___/   \___/   U        at the same time.

```

So looks like improved 2d so far.... 3d still in future. 

JohnY (Still hope for my Savage3d ...)

----------

## pilla

 *Phillip Hellewell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
>         I downloaded the source code here a couple hours ago and I was
> ...

 

----------

## aitor11

Hello, i just finished compiling my new kernel ac-sources-2.4.22-pre3-ac1, to test the new savage DRI support, everything went fine, but went i test i get this:

aitor@soyuz aitor $ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No

my XF86Config file has the load "dri" option......

What im missing???

----------

## Minos

Any chance this would help an S3 Virge/DX?  I have two cards I could throw in my experimental machine:  The PCI Virge/DX and an AGP nVidia Riva128.  As far as I can tell, there's no DRM for either.

----------

## JensZ

http://moh.oxiq.org/acer_aspire1300/index.php?p=xf86

there's a working (at least patching works for me without problems)

howto. But I think at the current state of the driver it's pretty useless

(how want's to use X4.2.0) So I think i'll wait till the CVS Version is

ready for testing (btw. I wasn't able to get the savage-1-0-0 branch, am

i to studid or has sourceforge problems again)

----------

## fimblo

Does anyone know if there is any chance this driver will work on my T23 with its SuperSavage?

Also: has anyone gotten it to work using gcc 3.2.3?

/fimblo

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Minos wrote:*   

> Any chance this would help an S3 Virge/DX?  I have two cards I could throw in my experimental machine:  The PCI Virge/DX and an AGP nVidia Riva128.  As far as I can tell, there's no DRM for either.

 

Virge Series isn't Savage Series, so it will never work.

Only way to get accelerated OpenGL to Virge or Riva128 are utah glx with Xfree3.

----------

## tam

 *fimblo wrote:*   

> Does anyone know if there is any chance this driver will work on my T23 with its SuperSavage?
> 
> 

 

I have a T23, too. Would be nice to have DRI. Any news?

----------

## fimblo

nope...    :Sad: 

Did you by any chance get your IR to work on yer t23?

----------

## tam

 *fimblo wrote:*   

> Did you by any chance get your IR to work on yer t23?

 

I tried several times, and read a few howtos, but I never managed to make IR work. Maybe it's just my n00bness.

----------

## fimblo

heh was just wondering, i never even tried  :Smile: 

----------

## mickwd

A little more info direct from VIA here: http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=296

Including a driver (sadly, just for RedHat 7.3-8.0) available from here: http://downloads.viaarena.com/drivers/video/VIA_RH7.3-8.0_Twister-Pro-savage_v1.1.18BLD2_06132003.zip

----------

## second_exodous

So no e-builds yet?  I have one of those mini-itx boards and installing gentoo on it, and I'll miss emerging drivers for the graphics like I do my geforce 3.

I think it would be the same drivers for me, it's a savage chip, or at least that's what my user manual for my board says.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## Reformist

This would be super cool. I get under 100 fps on glxgears on my twisterk card, and it's about time that changed.

----------

## hulmeman

Has anyone managed to get this to work?

is there an ebuild planned?

Using this:

http://downloads.viaarena.com/drivers/video/VIA_RH7.3-8.0_Twister-Pro-savage_v1.1.18BLD2_06132003.zip

Installs the driver OK, but the make for dri fails, and X wont start!

----------

